# החלומות שלכן לפני החתונה שווים פרס!



## הנהלת הפורומים (7/3/13)

החלומות שלכן לפני החתונה שווים פרס! 
רבים רוצים שהחתונה שלהם תהיה חתונה מהחלומות, אבל ברוב המקרים מה שקורה קודם זה דווקא שחולמים על החתונה.
אם גם אתם לפני חתונה ופוקדים או פקדו חלומות מוזרים, מיוחדים, הזויים או סתם משעשעים, שתפו אותנו ואולי תזכו בפרס שווה במיוחד!




*אז מה עליכם לעשות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*






 מעכשיו ועד ה-14.3  בשעה 12:00 ספרנו לנו על גבי הפורום *על החלומות המוזרים שהיו לכם לפני החתונה*





 חלמת שבעלך הופך לצפרדע וכל הנשיקות שבעולם מתחת לחופה לא עוזרות להפוך אותו לנסיך?





 חלמת שהטבעת שלך הופכת לטבעת קסמים?

*שתפו אותנו בחלומות  בתגובה להודעה זו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*






 מתוך כלל הסיפורים שלכם אנחנו נבחר בשלושת הסיפורים המקוריים והטובים ביותר והם יזכו:






מקום ראשון ושני  - חבילה לכלה של איפור ותסרוקת כלה





מקום שלישי- איפור כלה

*





הפרסים מתנת אסתי ביטון - איפור ועיצוב שיער*




*זה לא הכל - הטבה נוספת לגולשות הפורום*
כל גולשת שתפנה לאסתי ביטון- איפור ועיצוב שיער ותגיד שהגיעה דרך פורום חתונות בתפוז תקבל  10% הנחה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*אנא עיינו בתקנון התחרות לפרטים נוספים, למגבלות מימוש הזכייה ולכללי ההתחרות המלאים:*




http://www.tapuz.co.il/blog/net/ViewEntry.aspx?EntryId=2501889




* קצת עלי- אסתי ביטון *




עוד מהיותי ילדה קטנה הייתי הסמכות בענייני יופי.
איפור ועיצוב שיער היו התחביב העקרי שלי, ממנו נהנו כל בנות הסביבה.
כשהתחביב צבר תאוצה, החלטתי להפוך אותו למקצוע ופניתי ללימודי איפור ועיצוב שיער אצל הטובים ביותר: ירין שחף, עדה לזורגן ודייויס & אודי. 
עם סיום הלימודים התברגתי כמאפרת ומעצבת שיער בתעשיית הטלוויזיה והעיתונות ובעולם הכלות והאירועים.
כיום אני מאפרת ומעצבת שיער במגוון תוכניות טלוויזיה, פרסומות, מעבירה סדנאות איפור וכמובן מאפרת ומסרקת כלות ומלוות לכל סוגי האירועים וגם... מגיעה עד אליך!
את מוזמנת להכנס לאתר שלי ולהתרשם:
www.estibiton.com
תהני,
אסתי.

חפשו גם בפייסבוק: אסתי ביטון- מאפרת
https://www.facebook.com/pages/אסתי-ביטון-מאפרת/168900669821204


----------



## anatyuyu (7/3/13)

הגעתי מהראשי- החלום שלי 
טוב לי שבוע לפני החתונה, היה חלום שעל תחילת החתונה, 
המלצר שפך עליי כוס יין אדום!!! וכל השמלה הייתה אדומה
ולא היה לי מה לעשות, בחלום חשבתי שזה סוף החתונה!!!
לכן במציאות, כשהתחתנו  עשינו את הקידוש עם יין לבן, על מה שלא יהיה


----------



## kerenret (7/3/13)

בלילה שלפני החתונה נדדה שנת הכלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
לילה לפני החתונה חלמתי על שאכלתי פלאפל כמות כזו שהשמלה לא עולה עלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















ונאלצו לגזור את החלק התחתון של השמלה ולבשתי חצאית לבנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















ונראתי נורא
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















וההוראות לצלם היו רק לצלם את החלק העליון
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















חלום נוראי, שלמזלי לא התגשם!!!!!!!


----------



## איטהקרה (7/3/13)

החלום שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טוב, אני כל הזמן חולמת, שאף אחד לא מגיע, שאנחנו עומדים בכניסה ומחכים לאורחים ולא מגיעים!
ואז אנחנו מתחילים להתקשר לאורחים לשאול, מתי הם מתכוונים להגיע?
וחלקם אומרים לנו שבסוף הם החליטו שלא, כי יש פקקים, וכי קר מדי וכל מיני תירוצים כאלו דפוקים

חלום לא משהו בכלל
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מקווה שבמציאות ההפך יקרה וכולם יגיעו לחגוג עימנו


----------



## לה קרמריה (7/3/13)

חלום החתונה הכי מוזר שהיה לי עד כה. 
כבר כתבתי את זה בפורום בעבר אבל עכשיו יש סיבה לכתוב שוב.

אז החלום התחיל בטקס החופה. אחרי שבירת הכוס שמנו לב שהדיג'יי בחר לבד שיר לשבירה וזה היה לא קשור לכלום.
אחר כך פרשנו לחדר חתן כלה, משום מה בחלום שלי זה היה שלב הקבלת פנים. היינו רעבים ובחדר הגישו לנו אוכל וגם עמדה לרשותנו מלצרית והיא היתה מעצבנת. חברה שלי נכנסה לנו לחדר וגם היא היתה ממש מעצבנת. היא החליטה שהיא יושבת איתנו לאכול מהאוכל שהביאו לנו. 
האוכל שהגישו היה קר. התלוננתי למלצרית והיא התחילה לעשות פרצופים. ממש התחננתי בפניה שתחמם לי את הסטייק במיקרו. ואז חברה שלי חטפה את הצלחת והחליטה שזה בסדר והתווכחה איתי ש-מה אכפת לי, ואז היא גם שמה מעל הסטייק את המנה של הדג וסלט סלק (אני זוכרת שכל הצלחת נצבעה בוורוד פוקסיה). המלצרית המעצבנת פצחה במופע סטנד אפ ואז התלוננה בפניי שאני לא צוחקת ואיזה יבשה אני.

אחרי האכזבה בחדר חתן כלה החלטנו לצאת החוצה (גם ככה אנחנו מתכננים להסתובב בקבלת פנים), ואז בשלב הזה שמתי לב שהבן זוג שלי נראה זוועה. הוא הסתפר קצר מידיי וגידל שפם (מעולם לא היה לו שפם) וזה היה נראה מכוער והוא גם החליט שהוא לא לובש את החליפה שקנינו אלא במקום זה, הוא היה לבוש בג'ינס וחולצת פולו. אז היתה לנו קצת מריבה על זה מול כולם.
אח"כ פנה אלינו הגיס של בן זוגי ורצה להכיר לנו את בנדוד שלו (לא יודעת למה הוא היה מוזמן אבל נזרום). הבנדוד מישש לי את הפטמות וחשב שזה נורא מצחיק:-S. לא הכרתי אף אחד מהאנשים שאני מסתובבת בינהם ואז איזה ילדה אחת מרחה לי על השמלה את האוכל שלה, וכשהסתכלתי על המריחה שמתי לב שכל השמלה שלי נפרמה והיא בכלל לא דומה לשמלה שאני אמורה לעשות אצל המעצבת. זה נראה כמו תחפושת זולה...  בשלב הזה כבר התחלתי ממש לבכות. טוב שהשעון צלצל.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (7/3/13)

זה לא היה כזה מעניין 
אבל אתמול לפני השינה הסתכלתי על מאפרות ואז חלמתי שכולן רוצות ממני 7,000 ש"ח לאיפור ואני לא יודעת מה לעשות.


למה כל החלומות שלנו על החתונה זוועתיים? אנחנו לא יכולות לחלום שהכל מושלם ואיזה כיף?


----------



## ronitvas (8/3/13)

האינדיאנים מגיעים גם לנשואות!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טוב, היה לי חלום הזוי משהו - שאנחנו מארגנים שוב, מחדש את החתונה, ז"א מתחתנים שוב.
אבל, מכיוון שאנחנו לא בארץ אחים שלי לוקחים על עצמם את המשימה (וזה מנוגד לכל הגיון, שהרי אני מפיקה אירועים לאנשים שגרים בגולה...). בקיצור, אני מגיעה למקום שבו הוחלט לנהל את החתונה, אחרי יום ארגונים מפרך. נישלופ (יעל) איפרה אותי והייתי מאוד מרוצה!!! ואבוי - המקום שנבחר הוא משהו כמו מרכז תעשייתי מזעזע! ממש מבנה אפור ומכוער עם חניה באמצע. ואני עומדת באמצע החנייה ומסתכלת למבנה המכוער הזה האפור שלא נגמר מרוב שהוא גבוה ובוכה בלי סוף!
וככה, התעוררתי בוכה שהרסו לי את יום החתונה.
לא הצלחתי להבין מה קורה איתי בדקות הראשונות. גם הילדים שלי היו נוכחים ואני הייתי עם בטן.... בקיצור, לא ברור! לפחות החתן לא השתנה


----------



## lironet11 (8/3/13)

חלום 
אמנם לא צריכה את הפרס (כבר סגרתי מישהו ) אבל...
החלום שלי היה די הזוי בייחוד כי הוא קרה בערך 3 חודשים לפני החתונה - אני עדיין לא בלחץ מהחתונה אז נורא הפתיע אותי שהיה לי חלום חתונה כבר בתקופה הזו.
חלמתי שבאמצע החתונה היו אנשים שהסתבכו בלהגיע למקום אז אבא שלי וחבר שלי הלכו לחכות להם\ לכוון אותם בחוץ ... ולא חזרו עד סוף החתונה (די בעייתי מאחר וצריך חתן לחתונה   )
וכשהם חזרו כל החתונה כבר נגמרה.
אז בגלל שהיה כ"כ גרוע - החלטנו שאנחנו מחפשים את בעל האולם כדי שיביא לנו חתונה חוזרת... רוב החלום היה ברחובות יפו בלחפש את בעל האולם
ואז איכשהו הגעתי למשרד וראיתי ידיד טוב שלי שעובד איתי וסיפרתי לו שהיה ממש גרוע ואנחנו רוצים חתונה חוזרת ותוך כדי שיחה איתו הבנתי שהוא לא היה ואמרתי לו  "ואי שכחתי להזמין אותך!" 
ואז התעוררתי- לא להזמין אותו לחתונה כנראה היה too much


----------



## הגינגית3 (8/3/13)

החלום המטורף שלי... 
אני מתחתנת עוד חודש וחולמת על החתונה כל הזמן ובדרך כלל לא ממש זוכרת מה בדיוק היה בבוקר
אבל את החלום שהיה לי לפני שבוע אני לא אשכח :
ממש ראיתי את כל החתונה שלי כמו שתמיד דמיינתי, את המשפחה, החברים, הגן עצמו, אותי עם שמלת כלה וחלמתי שאני מסתובבת בין כל האורחים בקבלת פנים להגיד להם תודה.
הלכתי הצידה כדי להתחיל לצעוד עם ההורים לחופה - ופתאום קלטתי (בחלום!) שאני עוד רגע מתחתנת עם מישהו שהוא לא באמת X (שאיתו אני אמורה להתחתן עוד חודש)
נכנסתי שם להתקף פניקה ואני ממש זוכרת שהיה לי קשה לנשום וכל מה שעבר לי בראש זה מה את עושה? איך את יכולה להתחתן עם מישהו שהוא לא X - את מאוהבת ב-X !!!
ואז ברגע מטורף של פניקה פשוט ברחתי מהגן אירועים !!
והדבר הבא שאני זוכרת זה שאני יושבת עם השמלת כלה וכל האיפור בבבית שלי ושל X ואומרת לו שממש לא חשוב לי אם נתחתן או לא - כל מה שאני רוצה זה שנהיה ביחד, לנצח.
אני זוכרת שהתעוררתי וישר הסתכלתי לוודא ש X ישן לידי וזה היה רק חלום...


----------



## karinapel (10/3/13)

ספוקי בהחלט! 




מאחלת לך שבוע טוב!
וחלומות שלום!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (8/3/13)

אחד מהסיוטים שגורמים לך לצחוק אח"כ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הנה אחד שלי מלפני שבועיים שעכשיו הוא ממש מצחיק אותי אבל בחלום היה די מלחיץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




היינו אני וג'ינג'י בהתארגנות לחתונה, ובזמן שהוא מתלבש אני רואה נקודות אדומות בכל מקום ולא מבינה מה זה ואז אני כאילו מבינה שזה טיפות של דם. לא הבנתי למה יש דם וחשבתי שאני במחזור והרי לא יכול להיות כי לקחתי שתי חפיסות של גלולות אז התעלמתי מזה. 
בסיטואציה הבאה היינו מתחת לחופה ויש מסביבנו כל מיני אנשים לא קשורים לא מהמשפחה וזה לא היה נראה לי מוזר, ובזמן שהוא שם עלי את ההינומה אני קולטת שהוא הופך לבלוטנבאדן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(למי שלא יודע- בלוטנבאדן זה סוג של איש זאב, זה מהסדרה "גרים" שרק מי שבן משפחה של גרים יכול לראות שהם הופכים לחיה, ג'ינג'י רואה את הסדרה הזאת בלופים ובלוטנבאדן הפך להיות הכינוי שלו לפעמים)
קיצר מתחת לחופה אני רואה אותו הופך לאיש זאב הזה ואני יודעת שרק אני רואה את זה ושאחרי החתונה הוא יהפוך אותי גם לבלוטנבאדן ואני רוצה לעצור הכל ומצד שני מתבאסת כי אני ממש רוצה להתחתן ולא היה אכפת לי להסתכן והתחלתי לחשוב איך לברוח אחרי החתונה....


----------



## coffeetoffy (12/3/13)




----------



## מיכל נווה (9/3/13)

חם מהתנור... 
אני ובת זוגתי בדיוק אתמול בערב ישבנו אצל ההורים שלה ודברנו על שיר הכניסה לחופה (כי אנחנו מתלבטות בין 2) 
ודברנו על שיר של יעל דקלבאום שאנחנו ממש אוהבות. 

הבוקר בת זוגתי מעירה אותי בבהלה ומספרת שהיה לה חלום ממש מוזר.. שהיא מתחתנת עם יעל דקלבאום!!! ושאני לא זאת שהייתי בחתונה ומתחת לחופה אלה היא!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(מזל שלא דברנו על האקסיות!!)


----------



## goola8 (9/3/13)

"מאמי הצילו, הם אוכלים לנו את כל האוכל" 
הקדמה: אנחנו מתחתנים בכניסה לתאטרון מאוד יפה- בתקופת הפגרה שלו.
בתקופת הסגירה כל הזמן הייתי מוטרדת מכך שלא ישימו פתאום הצגה ביום של החתונה וכמה פעמים שאלתי ווידאתי שאין הצגה.

אז בתקופת הסגירה היו לי חלומות רבים, אבל המבהיל מביניהם:
החתונה החלה, אנחנו עומדים בטקס ואני אומרת לבן זוגי כמה מילים יפות.
פתאום! נפתחת הדלת של התאטרון עצמו ויוצאים אנשים שסיימו לראות הצגה, אני בהלם מוחלט ומבקשת מהם שיעברו מהר כי אנחנו באמצע חתונה, הם מתעלמים ממני לחלוטין, כאילו אני לא שם ופשוט הולכים למזנונים של האוכל החלבי המהמם שלנו ומתחילים לקחת אוכל!! פתאום כל האורחים שלנו גם מתפזרים והולכים לאכול ואני צועקת "רגע רגע לא סיימנו את הטקס ואל תאכלו את כל האוכל אנחנו משלמים על זה!!" ואז גם  ההורים שלי ובן הזוג שלי פשוט הולכים לקחת אוכל ומתעלמים ממני ואני בוכה וצועקת וכלום לא עוזר... 

הם אפילו לא אמרו מזל טוב


----------



## paragon23 (9/3/13)

החלום שלי 
קצת רקע מציאותי לחלום:
יש לי בת דודה ממש בגילי (הבת של אחות התאומה של אמא שלי), למדנו באותו התיכון, חלקנו בתקופות מסויימות את אותן החברות, ותמיד הייתה בינינו סוג של תחרות או רמיזות (מאוד מובהקות) לכך.
אני ובן זוגי ביחד כמעט 5 שנים, אומנם רק לאחרונה אזרתי אומץ להציע לו להתחתן איתי (לא באמת.. אבל תכנון החתונה היה במוחי עוד בשלבים הרבה מאוד מוקדמים למאורע האירוסין...
וכעת לחלום:
סגרנו את אירוע החתונה במן גן אירועים כאשר נשקף לכל אורכו חוף הים ואם אני לא טועה איכשהו הכנרת זכורה לי בחלום. אני זוכרת אותי בחלום עם שמלה מהממת נשפכת כזאת ועדינה בצבע שמנת- לבן עדין כזה עם שיפון רך (הלוואי ולפחות החלק הזה ייתגשם). וראיתי מלא אנשים מהעבר הרחוק שלי שממש חימם לי את הלב לראות אותם בנוף הקהל המתערבב. לדעתי היינו כבר אחרי טקס החופה (שלא זכור לי ממנו כמעט דבר) והדבר הבא שאני זוכרת הוא שאני ברחבת הריקודים רוקדת בטירוף עם חברים הכי טובים שלנו, ממש זוכרת דמויות של אנשים מסויימים, תנועות גוף של חברות שלי, חיוכים וכאלה. איכשהו באמצע הריקודים והבלאגנים מנסה לחפש במבט את הבעל הטרי שלי...מחפשת בכל הרחבה...לא ממש מוצאת..ופתאום יש לי מן תחושה מוזרה המלווה במן צמרמורת כזו. בשלב הזה אני זוכרת שממשששש הייתי צריכה פיפי, אז הלכתי לשירותים לבד (מוזרה שכמותי..), חדר השירותים היה דומם למרות שיא הווליום באירוע שמתרחש מחוצה לו, צעדתי במהירות לתא האחרון בחדר (הרגל במציאות), פותחת את הדלת ואני קולטת את הבעל הטרי מתנשק בטירוף כשהוא בלי חולצה, רק עם בוקסר, עם בת הדודה שלי!!!!!! אותה בת דודה תחרותית!!!!! (ותוך כדי אומרת לעצמי בלב עכשיו אני מבינה למה גם אותה לא ראיתי חצי אירוע)
עברה בי תחושה קורעת, נעתקת, לא ידעתי מה לעשות עם עצמי, הייתי בהלם מלווה בתחושת בהלה וכל הזמן עברה בי המחשבה של "כבר התחתנו..אנחנו אחרי החופה...אין דרך חזרה...וכד'." ותוך כדי אני עדיין ממש ממש ממש ממש צריכה פיפי, ואני עוד זוכרת שאני אומרת לעצמי בלב איך את יכולה לחשוב עכשיו על פיפי כשזה מה שאת רואה מול עיניך??!!?!?!? ואז התעוררתי בבהלה של החיים שלי, הסתכלתי לראות שבן זוגי עדין ישן לצידי במיטה,הבנתי שזה היה חלום, העינים שלי אפילו דמעו,ורצתי בטירוף לשירותים לעשות כבר פיפי!!!!!!

אחד החלומות היותר פסיכיים שהיו לי ואני מסוג האנשים שזוכרת כמעט כל לילה לפחות חלום אחד ולפרטי פרטים...


----------



## avital82 (11/3/13)

ח ז ק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שרק לא ייתגשם...


----------



## karinapel (10/3/13)

החלום שלי... 
החתונה שלנו ממש בקרוב - אחרי פסח בעז"ה!!!!

החלום שלי לפני החתונה היה שרודפים אחריי אנשים מפחידים, עם נשקים מטורפים...
החמוד שלי לא היה בחלום להגן עליי - או לפחות ככה חשבתי....

ואז - כמעט בסוף החלום - כשהייתי כבר מותשת - והיה בחור שעמד ממש להרביץ לי - הבעל המתוק לעתיד - הגיח מאחורה -  וחיסל אותו!

ואז - המתין לנו מטוס שלקח אותנו הרחק מכל הבאלאגן!

בבוקר - קמתי שטופת זיעה ועייפה - כאילו לא ישנתי כל הלילה!


----------



## לולית23 (10/3/13)

חלום מוזר שלי 
מאז שהתארסנו לא חלמתי הרבה חלומות זוועה על החתונה אבל היה חלום אחד שאותו אני לא אשכח
בחלום אני מטיילת לי להנאתי עם הכלבה שלנו... פתאום משום מקום מגיעים הצלמים של החתונה שסגרנו ומתחילים לצלם אותי
אני אומרת להם "מה אתם עושים? אנחנו לא מתחתנים היום בכלל!" אבל הם ממשיכים ואומרים לי "בטח שזה היום, איזה יופי את נראית!"
אני מסתכלת על עצמי ורואה שאיכשהו אני לבושה בשמלה לבנה שלא ראיתי קודם בחיי ומחזיקה בידי זר, ממש כאילו איזה קסם הפך אותי בשנייה לכלה
בראש שלי אני חושבת בחלום שזה לא יכול להיות אבל מרוב ההלם אני מקשיבה לצלם שאומר לי שהיום אני מתחתנת..
אני מגיעה למקום האירוע בלי שראיתי את החתן עדיין ומגלה שבכלל אנחנו מתחתנים בבית של ההורים שלי
שני ההורים שלי לבושים בפיג'מות ורואים טלוויזיה... משהו מוזר!
אבל.... 
אחרי עוד כמה חלקים הזויים- אורחים שאף אחד לא מכיר ואוכל בלתי מזוהה
השיא של החלום שגרם לי להתעורר מחוייכת ושמחה הוא החופה
בחלום החופה שלנו נערכת מתחת לעץ בחצר של ההורים שלי, עץ ששתלתי כשהייתי ילדה וגדל וצמח
החופה מאוד מרגשת, שנינו מסתכלים אחת לשני בעיניים ומתרגשים
אנחנו עונדים אחד לשניה טבעות נישואין ומתנשקים
והולכים מאושרים להמשיך ולטייל עם הכלבה ליד הבית


----------



## doria2 (10/3/13)

לי יצא חלום נפלא 
לפני החתונה, חלום כזה אופטימי שהכול מתקתק כמו שעון, 
כולם מאוד יפים, במיוחד אנחנו. האוכל מעולה, המוזיקה מדהימה
אבל אז...
פתאום התחיל מבול!!! וכולם רצו למכוניות ונשארו לבד ברחבה, 
ואז קמתי!!! זה היה סיוט
מזל שאני מתחתנת בקיץ


----------



## יעליייי3 (10/3/13)

החלום שלי 
טוב, כל הזמן אני חולמת על החתונה, ואני לא מבינה איך הארוס שלי עד עכשיו לא חלם על שום דבר מהחתונה, 
עד שבוקר אחד הוא סיפר לי שהוא חלם סוף סוף על החתונה, כל כך התרגשתי, גם לו מזיז משהו החתונה הזו. 
בקיצור החלום שלו היה די קצר ולעניין, הוא חלם שקורא לו מה שקרה לחתן בסרט "אהבה קולומיאנית" שהוא שובר את הכוס וזה חודר לו לרגל, והוא נפצע ומפונה מהחתונה. 
סיכמנו שטפו טפו טפו אין סיכוי שזה יקרה ועל כך מקרה שיקנה נעל עם סוליה חזקה.


----------



## יום וליל (11/3/13)

דרך אגב מכירה זוג שזה אכן קרה להם 
והם סיימו את החתונה במיון.
(נקודה חיובית - צילומים שאין להרבה)


----------



## יעליייי3 (11/3/13)

באמת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תמיד חשבתי שזה סתם אגדה אורבנית 
כזאת שכולם מספרים אחד לשני בכדי להבהיל ולהלחיץ


----------



## מנגו חצוף (11/3/13)

אני מכירה כלה שכשהחתן בא לאסוף אותה 
מהסלון כלות היא נפלה במדרגות שם

ואז קצת כאב, לקחה משככי כאבים
רקדה כל החתונה כמו משוגעת
בסוף ירד האדרנלין התחילו כאבים
הלכה למיון גילו לה שבר יצאה מבי"ח עם שמלת כלה וגבס....


----------



## יום וליל (12/3/13)

למזלי זה קרה אחרי שאנחנו התחתנו 
אחרת היה עוד חתן עם סיוטים.

זה קורה ויש אפילו תמונות בפייסבוק כהוכחה...

מסתבר שאגדות אורבניות קורות...


----------



## vivi87 (10/3/13)

אלוהים ישמור! 
החלום הכי הזוי שהיה לי היה דווקא החלום הראשון בסריית החלומות החתונה.
חתונה התקיימה באולם-שאיני מכירה כלל.
לא הגיעו אורחים כמעט בכלל, הDJ שם לנו שיר סלואו קצבי שבכלל לא רצינו או הכרנו.. ואני והחצי לא ידענו איך לרקוד אותו..
לאחר מכן אני קולטת את החצי מעולף איפשהו שיושבת לידו מישהי אחרת ואני מנסה להעיף אותה..
אחרי זה מזמינים אותי לבוא מחוץ לאולם, בדרך אני קולטת מראות ואני מביטה בעצמי עם תסרוקת מזעזעת ואיפור אלוהים ישמור!
אני בדרכי החוצה מנסה לפרק את מה העשו לי על הראש.
ברגע שאני יוצאת החוצה אני רואה את כל האורחים שהזמנתי לחתונה ומוביל אותם אח של החצי בריקוד המוני שעשו לכבודי..
הפתעה!!!
הזוי או לא?! 
חלום שקרה, באמת.


----------



## ליליH (11/3/13)

חלומות 
החלטתי לשתף גם, למרות שאני לא רוצה להשתתף בהגרלה 
אנחנו מתחתנים ב15 למרץ, וקצת לפני יום האהבה חלמתי שאני חושבת מה לעשות לבנזוג ליום האהבה, ופתאום ההיגיון שלי בחלום ממש השתבש כשהבנתי שמחר יום האהבה ולא הכנתי שומדבר, וזה ה14 ואז נופלת עליי ההכרה שאחרי ה14 זה ה15! החתונה, ולא הכל עוד מוכן, ואז אני נכנסת להתקף חרדה בחלום ומתעוררת מבועתת. לקח לי גם זמן לקלוט שיום האהבה בפברואר ולא במרץ 
(ואני חולמת גם כל הזמן על המחזור שמתחיל ביום של החתונה, נוראי)

היום הבנזוג סיפר לי על החלום שלו בקשר לחתונה D-:
הוא חלם על יום לפני החתונה, ההכנות בעיצומן, ואז הוא מתעורר וכולם סביבו מדברים על החתונה, ועל זה שהיא הייתה מצויינת והוא מבין שהוא פשוט לא זוכר שומדבר מהחתונה. בסוף הוא מגלה שחברים מתחו אותו והחתונה עוד לא התרחשה, אבל נראה לי שאחרי החלום הזה הוא לא מתכנן לשתות הרבה


----------



## Fragile rose (11/3/13)

חלומות חתונה 
אמנם כבר התחתנתי אבל רציתי לשתף

בעלי חלם שהתחתנו - אנחנו נכנסים לאולם לריקודים ואף אחד לא קם לרקוד. מסכן, קם בחרדות

והחלום שלי - לילה לפני החתונה אני חולמת שהגיע יום החתונה, אני הולכת לחופה ואז אני מסתכלת על החתן ואני קולטת שהחתן הוא הגרוש של אחותי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ואני דורשת להתחיל הכל מהתחלה וכל פעם עומד שם הגרוש של אחותי!!


----------



## Fragile rose (11/3/13)

עוד חלום מוזר שנזכרתי בו 
אני חולמת שזה יום החתונה, שעות הבוקר ואני מתחילה להתארגן
מתקשרת לחתן לשאול מה שלומו
"איפה אתה?
מה איפה אני, בעבודה
אבל מתחתנים היום!
אע, זה היום?! שיט, אני מסיים כמה דברים ובא"


----------



## Shmutzi (11/3/13)

מצחיק אבל תכלס, זה סיוט מכ"כ הרבה בחינות....


----------



## יעליייי3 (11/3/13)

וואו זה מלחיץ ,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 אחלה חלום


----------



## coffeetoffy (12/3/13)

הקיץ של אביה 
הדבר שהכי מלחיץ אותי בעולם! 

הרגת אותי עם הגרוש של אחותך...


----------



## פאוור פתרונות לענף האירועים (16/3/13)

חלומות רציניים ביותר!!! 
חלומות ממש מפחידים.
החלום שלנו היה לפתוח את הכספת והיא ריקה!!!


----------



## אביגיל המגניבה (11/3/13)

הסיוט שלי 
דבר ראשון אני כבר כמה לילות חולמת על כמה מזוויע אני נראית בשמלת כלה- כי עוד לא מצאתי אחת. 

אבל- החלום הכי רע בינתיים היה החלום שבו לא התעוררתי לחתונה שלי. ואז אני קמה בהיסטריה ומעירה את אמא שלי ואומרת לה שתעזור לי להתלבש. תוך כדי אני מבינה שהחופה מתחילה ממש עוד מעט ושאני אפסיד אותה. ואני ממש מודאגת מהשיער והאיפור. וברור שהשמלה לא עולה (כי בעצם אני מפחדת להראות כמו היפופוטם ביום החתונה), ואני ממש נדחסת לתוכה ונראית הכי דוחה. ואני רצה לאוטו ואנחנו נוסעות לגן רק בשביל לגלות שהחופה כבר הייתה. ומה שמוזר זה שהייתי בה! (הרגת מטריקס מוזרה...)
שזה לא הגיוני ואפילו תוך כדי החלום זה נראה לי הזוי. ואני מנסה להבין אם הבן זוג שלי התחתן עם מישהי אחרת, ואף אחד לא מתרגש לראות אותי (בכל זאת הכלה). ואני מתחילה לבכות כי לא הייתי בחופה וזה כבר לא יקרה לעולם. הכי מלודרמה. 
יואו- הלוואי והיום הזה יעבור בשלום!!!!
מזל טוב לכל שאר המתחתנות!


----------



## coffeetoffy (12/3/13)

הכל בגללכם! 
לא היו לי חלומות יוצאי דפן עד כה אבל בגלל השרשור הזה חלמתי בלילה את הדברים הכי מוזרים בעולם.. 

החלום התחיל במשהו כמו יום לפני החתונה, כשאמרתי שלאור המצב (ואני לא יודעת על איזה מצב מדובר) אנחנו לא עושים את החתונה פה אלא נצטרך להתחתן בחו"ל, ובגלל זה המסיבה "מחר" היא רק מסיבה, אז לא צריך להשקיע..
בבוקר האירוע התעוררנו, לבשתי שמלה לבנה מחרידה (אחת משמלות ה"לפני" שבפייסבוק של התופרת שלי..) ופשוט יצאנו לצילומים המקדימים, בלי איפור, בלי שיער בלי כלום.. 

כשהגענו לצילומים פתאום הופיע צוות טלויזיה של ערוץ 10 ומתברר שאנחנו משתתפים בצילומי תכנית ששודרה פעם, שהחתן והכלה עושים כל מני משימות מוזרות בשביל לכסות את החתונה.. כשהמשימה האחרונה היא בדרך כלל הליכה בגובה באיזשהי צורה. אני זוכרת את עצמי צועקת לבחור שהוא חייב לסיים את המשימה, שיזכור ששנינו מאובטחים בכבלים ואין סיכוי שניפול ושזה 50,000 ש"ח... 

הסצינה האחרונה הייתה הכניסה לאולם האירועים מול כל המבטים המופתעים של האורחים שציפו לראות כלה.. וקיבלו אותי בשמלה מחרידה ושיער מלא אבק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מזל שמישהי סימסה לי ב7 בבוקר והעירה אותי..


----------



## pipidi (12/3/13)




----------



## ליליH (12/3/13)




----------



## HadarGulash (13/3/13)

הסיוט המזעזע שלי! 
למרות שמאוד רציתי להשתתף בתחרות, וכבר נשמתי לרווחה וחשבתי שאולי הסיוטים נגמרו, או לפחות הופחתו....

אבל הנה אתמול בלילה הגיע לו ה-סיוט!!!
אלוהים ישמור....קמתי מיוזעת ובקושי הצלחתי לנשום מרוב הבהלה והעצב, תודה לאל שזה רק חלום.

אז ככה (אני אנסה לכתוב כמה שיותר ברור, אבל אני לא זוכרת את החלום במלואו...):

אני וחברה טובה שלי ישבנו באיזה חדר קטן עם שני מחשבים ועשינו עבודה. אמו של האקס שלי (אותו עזבתי למען הבן זוג הנוכחי איתו אני מתחתנת) ישבה במחשב שמולנו, ועשתה שם איזשהי עבודה...
במהלך הזמן שהיא ישבה שם ועבדה היא כל הזמן שאלה אותנו שאלות על העבודה, ועניתי לה ועזרתי לה בתמימות..
פתאום אח שלי צץ בחלום, והוא כנראה חשב שהאשה המבוגרת זאת סתם איזו חברה של אמא....אז הוא אמר לי בחיוך "נו סיפרת לה את החדשות?" אמרתי לו שלא, ושיעזוב את זה, זה לא חשוב ולא מעניין (הוא רצה שאני אספר לה שאני והבן זוג הנוכחי מתחתנים...אבל אני לא רואה כל סיבה לספר את זה לאמא של האקס).. הוא לא הבין הרמז ולחץ שאני אספר לה "נו תספרי לה..זה ממש מרגש" "איך היא לא יודעת?"
בינתיים האמא הפנתה אליי מבט מאשים, וראיתי שהיא כבר חושבת על דברים הרבה יותר גרועים, אז פשוט שלפתי את זה "אנחנו מתחתנים".
אני לא זוכרת את ההבעה שלה...ומה קרה ממש אחרי זה כי פתאום כבר לא היינו בחדר הקטן.

פתאום חזרתי לבית שלי, ואמא שלי צועקת לי ש"אנחנו בבעיה" ונותנת לי את הפלאפון שלי. בן זוגי בדיוק התקשר....ואני רואה שיש לי כבר 12 שיחות שלא נענו ממנו...מלחיץ.
אז אני עונה.. הוא נשמע מאוד כועס, להוט, פגוע...לא נותן לי לדבר. אומר שהוא ראה את הכתבה שפורסמה (ולי אין מושג על מה הוא מדבר) ולא מאמין שיכלתי לעשות לו דבר כזה, ואומר שהוא לא רוצה לשמוע ממני יותר ... ברקע אני שומעת את אבא ואמא שלו צועקים...זה פשוט היה נשמע צעקות של כאב ועצב, ואז הוא ניתק.

נשארתי המומה, לא הבנתי מה קרה ועל מה הוא מדבר... עשיתי 1+1 והבנתי שהאמא של האקס כנראה רוצה להפריד ביננו ורשמה דברים נוראים עלי ועל אמא שלי בעיתון. בן זוגי לא יודע שהיא רשמה את זה, ושזה לא נכון...והוא לא עונה לי, ואני מנסה שוב ושוב ואז הפלאפון מפסיק לתפקד, וגם שאר הפלאפונים, ואני פשוט חסרת אונים.

באותו שלב פשוט התחלתי לבכות בהיסטריה...הכאב היה מטורף. הרגשתי שאיבדתי את הדבר שהכי חשוב לי בחיים...ושמה הטעם להמשיך? הרגשתי שאני לא מסוגלת לנשום, ממש כאב לי בחזה...
ואז התעוררתי, מתנשפת, מבולבלת...ומנסה להרגע.

מהר מאוד התקשרתי לבן זוג....לצערי הוא היה בעבודה וענה רק אחרי כמה שעות, אמר לי שאני טיפשונת, שהוא בחיים לא יעזוב אותי לא משנה מה יקרה, שאני הדבר שהכי חשוב לו בעולם ושהוא אוהב אותי. נרגעתי והתחלתי את היום שלי.... 

מזל שזה רק חלום...אבל אפשר לא לחלום את זה שוב בבקשה?


----------



## American Starfish (13/3/13)

חלום שחוזר על עצמו... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יש לי חלום שחוזר על עצמו מאז הצעת הנישואין, בגרסאות קצת שונות... לא חשבתי שאשתף אותו אבל תחרות זו תחרות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יום החתונה מגיע מהר... מהר מדי. אני מוצאת את עצמי באולם חתונות קטן ומעאפן, כמו זה שרואים בסרטים של שנות השמונים, במקום במתחם האירועים המהמם שבחרנו.
אנחנו צועדים לחופה, ובדרך אני רואה את עצמי במקרה במראות של האולם (אולמות כאלה בסגנון שנות השמונים כידוע מלאים במראות...). אני נבהלת ממה שאני רואה: שכחתי לעשות איפור ושיער, ויותר גרוע- שכחתי את השמלה ואני בכלל בפיג'מה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(אני לא זוכרת מה בן הזוג לבש, כי הייתי כל כך מרוכזת באיך שאני נראית).
החופה עוברת איכשהו בצורה סטנדרטית, ואחר כך מגישים את האוכל, שגם הוא מעאפן ומזכיר אוכל של בית אבות (בורקסים, חריימה וכו'). וגם זה במקום ה"קיטרינג בוטיק" שבחרנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



החתונה כוללת הרבה מבוגרים שרוקדים לצלילים של שירים ממש ישנים... שנות החמישים כאלה.
אני זוכרת שבסוף החתונה ממש התאכזבתי שלא זכיתי לעשות את חתונת החלומות שלי, ככל הנראה בגלל ששכחתי לסגור כל כך הרבה דברים והיום הגיע מהר מדי...


----------



## אחת היחיד (14/3/13)

טוב אז אני כבר התחתנתי ועדיין מגיע לי הפרס?? 
חח אז ככה בלילה שלפני החתונה בכלל לא נרדמתי! לא חלמתי וניסיתי לספור כבשים
עד שנרדמתי והתחלתי לחלום חלומות סיוטיים... חלמתי שאנחנו מגיעים לחופה והוא לא מגיע
ואני נלחצת וכולם נלחצים ושואלים איפה החתן איפה... ואני מתחילה כבר לבכות, ואז הוא מגיע
ואמר שהוא מצטער היו פקקים וכו' וכו'.. ואני אומרת לו שהוא דפוק ומתחילה לצעוק עליו... 
בקיצור נהיה בלאגן ומנסים להרגיע אותי... וככה אני מתעוררת כשאני עם יד על הלב מנסה לבדוק אם 
אני עדיין חיה.. ברוך ה' שנינו בסוף איחרנו לחופה שלנו. אבל בסוף התחתנו בשעה 21:00, וכל זה קרה לפני שלוש שנים
ואני זוכרת את זה עדיין כאילו זה היה אתמול...


----------

